# Cleaning a Planted Tank?



## Manwithnofish (Jan 28, 2008)

I have a new 70 gal fw planted tank. Just finished it's second week of cycling (with about 18 small fish). Incidentally, the NH3, NO2, & NO3 are all zero. I'm also new to the hobby (first aquarium). I'm leaning toward the teachings of Diana Walstad's book "Ecology of the Planted Aquarium: A Practical Manual and Scientific Treatise for the Home Aquarist". I'm not using soil from the back yard, however I am using an equal mix of Flourite and Eco-Complete. I have read other threads from people using Eco-Complete that they do not clean with vacuum deep into the substrate. They move the vacuum lightly over the top without disturbing the substrate. According to Diana, she never vacuums and does water changes very infrequently when everything is in balance (when she's not working on a problem or setting up a new tank). Not wanting to start a thread to debate Diana's methods!!!

If my goal is to not intervene any more that necessary (i.e. vacuum bottom of tank as little as possible or never), what would be the signs that I need to clean it better or more often? What's going to go wrong that should tell me "Oh, I need to vacuum the tank"! Bear in mind, I have and intend to maintain a heavily planted tank (but without fert regimes and CO2). If I fail, I fail, but I'm not going to go down that road until I find out that the low maintenance methods won't work. Actually, Diana has already demonstrated that it will work, I just may not be able to learn how to do it without pull my last hair out.


----------

